# router edge and circular cuts, at it's best



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

good find especially for the money, I always thought they wanted waaay too much for what it is for. just mho.


----------



## michelletwo (Feb 22, 2010)

it's all about precision for the folks at microfence. For 30.00 you got a steal. A real steal.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Precision and price, big time score Holbs congratulations my friend.


----------



## eruby (Oct 21, 2010)

Ok,
I'll say it. You suck!! (congrats on the find)


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

while at these on-site auctions, I have no idea at the retail cost of things (I do not bother with a "smart" phone). I just saw "router circular jig" and understood it's usefulness. Was very surprised at the actual price tag of this.


----------



## scoobydooo9r (Jan 24, 2008)

Great find, great price! I love auctions, you can get some great stuff at auction if you know what you're doing. I've never seen one of these before, thanks for adding it to my tool knowledge


----------

